# Poser possibility. Help?



## Rangermom (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello all. First of all Thank You each and every one who keep my sons safe.
Here is my conundrum.
I have to deal with a jerk at work who is one of those 'no matter the subject he has been there and done that better' guys. Normally I can ignore his bullshit but I am soooo sick of his boasting about his "2nd Special Forces Group" exploits. He and I both know how full of shit he is and I have called him out a few times. When I mentioned my son was a Regmintal Ranger he stopped claiming Ranger exploits and switched to SF. When I called bullshit again he switched to 160th SOAR stories. My bullshit detector is pegged out but I admit that I do not have enough knowledge of The NightStalkers to finally punch this douche in the face and be done with it. He stopped trying to impress me long ago but it is very hard to mind my own business when he loudly boasts of his adventures within earshot. I do know that he has never served Active Duty (as per his own mother,whom also works with us). He may have served as a DSG in Montana Army National Guard. His newest claim is :
u.s. Army crewchief 160th ( night stalker 68 ),  (copied/pasted from his facebook.) Link: http://www.facebook.com/jtripi1
To my knowledge the MTANG has NO affiliation with SF/SOAR.My mate is MTANG (Air) and has no knowledge of the supposed affiliation.  If I am mistaken I will accept that. However, if I am correct in my suspicions I would like to definitvely tell this 40 year old that still lives in his mom's basement to STFU. Any advice/guidance from you all would be appreciated. Also he makes the claim that he was the first U.S. Military personnel in Kyrgyztan (sp?) in 2005. Thoughts? Thanks for your time.


----------



## AWP (Jul 16, 2011)

You've caught him in two lies and now you need to check on his 160th nonsense? And Kyrgystan in 2005? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!! He isn't even close on the year.


----------



## Rangermom (Jul 16, 2011)

Aack! It won't let me edit. Should read Regimental Ranger.


----------



## Rangermom (Jul 16, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> You've caught him in two lies and now you need to check on his 160th nonsense? And Kyrgystan in 2005? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!! He isn't even close on the year.


Freefalling, Thanks for the reply. I do know he is more full of shit than a Disneyland port-a-potty. But whereas I am comfortable in calling BS on subjects I am well taught, I am not so comfortable in areas that I am not so well versed in. Such as I won't say" STFU there is no such thing as a Unicorn Brigade of Magnificence at the Battle of th Bulge" if I cannot back it up with facts at the time I pull the pin. Oh and the misspelling of Kyrgystan  was a combo of alcohol and copy from douchebags FB page. My apologies. When I did the research I came up with the first U.S. troops there was 2002 and was a flight of F-18s from the Marines and support troops, followed shortly thereafter by USAF and so on. PLEASE give me the ok to throat punch this shitbird? Might help with my anger management stuff as well. Or better yet feel free to dirty up his FB with the "Hand O' Truth".


----------



## AWP (Jul 16, 2011)

Ma'am, do whatever you think you need to do, but the reality is that the guy lied about SF, clammed up when you mentioned your son is a Ranger, and so somehow he'd score with the truth on his 160th claims? Those are utter crap so he shifts to a deployment date which is about 4 years too late to show how high speed he is? You don't need us, Google could have sorted out two of his claims in less than 5 seconds each.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 16, 2011)

About Jeremy: "u.s. Army crewchief 160th ( night stalker 68 ), vol. Fire department, semi-drag racer, Some lawenforcement"

Ask him if he knows William Hillar.  
And wtf is a semi drag racer?  He likes to crossdress and drive fast? :confused:
My diagnosis "dork".  NEXT!


----------



## pardus (Jul 16, 2011)

Tell him if he doesn't STFU you'll call the FBI and report him r.e. the Stolen Valor act.
If you know a cop maybe talk to them and see if they can have a quick chat with douchebag.

You can rest assured he is lying about his Military claims, don't stress over it.
Seems like you are giving this douche way too much of your life. .02c


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 16, 2011)

He said he was in 2nd Group?  I thought the only place that existed was in my imaginary case studies.

160th 68?  What does the 68 mean, he was in the unit in 1968?  If so, you busted him right there.  160th wasn't created until after Desert One.

Kyrgyzstan in 2005 and he was the first one there?  LOL, I flew through there before that, and the base had been set up loooong before I got there.


----------



## Manolito (Jul 16, 2011)

Ranger Mom go to the store and purchase an invitation card. Fill it out to indicate Special Forces summer bash. Purpose to build a network to out posers. All special forces members are encouraged to attend. Our motto to seek out all posers!
Drop it off on his desk.
Thank your Son for what he does.
Bill


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 16, 2011)

Kirgsy... Kyrsig....Kirxzy.. oh wait.. Fuckistan... he was in Fuckistan? To do what? Here a pic of typical Fuckistan family...


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 16, 2011)

So Mara ..are all of your "imaginary" case studies of 2nd Group actually fact then?  :-|


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 16, 2011)

I checked AKO and there's no one with that name listed.  That doesn't mean he's not legit, it just makes it less likely.

Invite him to come over here, if he's claiming to be a Night Stalker and isn't, the other 160th vets and I will get him sorted out quickly.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 16, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> So Mara ..are all of your "imaginary" case studies of 2nd Group actually fact then? :-|



lol, well if they were true I certainly wouldn't be talking about them on the site


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 16, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> lol, well if they were true I certainly wouldn't be talking about them on the site


Certainly not.


----------



## pardus (Jul 16, 2011)

So this one time at 2nd Group camp....


----------



## Muppet (Jul 16, 2011)

Stab him with a dull spork and move on maam. :)

F.M.


----------



## Rangermom (Jul 17, 2011)

Hmmm...Dull Spork is one of my favorite weapons. I carry a concealed one often!
 BTW I shamed the D-bag today (again). Someone was talking about her mom being  in the hospital and he felt the need to describe how awful it was when he had BOTH kidneys removed back in '04. So naturally I chimed in with how the hell did you have both kidneys removed and still be the first into  Kyrg to set up a base for Night Stalkers in '05?? His reply ... "Oh er did I say '04?? I meant '06." And blade twister that  I am, I  innocently asked "But wasn't '06 when you were in Ranger School?" He says.." I had my kidneys taken out right after that because during RS I was soooo dehydrated that they shut down and had to have emergency surgery."  I says- "So is dyalysis pretty rough?" He says " No, as long as I take my pills on time I don't have any problems." Me -  "Pills??" Him -  " Yeah, the dyalysis pills!" (with a 'Fuck Off' look) Now it is just a game for me to frustrate the shit out of him with witnesses. I have decide to not let the basement dweller annoy me anymore, instead I use him as a source of demented amusement! WIN!


----------



## x SF med (Jul 17, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> Kirgsy... Kyrsig....Kirxzy.. oh wait.. Fuckistan... he was in Fuckistan? To do what? Here a pic of typical Fuckistan family...


Nice Yurt and the dog is cool too....

Go Mongols!


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 17, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Nice Yurt and the dog is cool too....
> 
> Go Mongols!


It is made with the canopy of that man....


----------



## Purple (Jul 17, 2011)

> He said he was in 2nd Group? I thought the only place that existed was in my imaginary case studies.



*2nd SFG *was *formed **15 April 1960* in the Regular Army, withdrawn 14 December 1960 from the Regular Army and allotted to the Army Reserve, activated 15 March 1961 with Headquarters at Columbus, Ohio, and *i**nactivated **31 January 1966* at Columbus, Ohio.

If that guy was in the 2nd SFG and is still living with his Mom, he's gottta be a lot older than 40 and she's gotta be way up there in years.

Purple


----------



## Manolito (Jul 17, 2011)

Mike where did the watermellon come from? The growing season is too short isn't it for melons?


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 17, 2011)

You have some sharp eyes there Bill.  Had to go back and look!


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 17, 2011)

Manolito said:


> Mike where did the watermellon come from? The growing season is too short isn't it for melons?





Chopstick said:


> You have some sharp eyes there Bill. Had to go back and look!


it is not a watermellon... it's the helmet of that SOF guy... tiger stripes camo... it's very difficult to locate him when he wears this stuff...


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 17, 2011)

So if that is his helmet the rest of him is embedded in the ground? :confused::eek:


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 17, 2011)

oh yeah.. he is a sniper... he wears a new kind of ghillie suit called "vegetables".. very realistic


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 17, 2011)

Rangermom,

Have you thought about discussing with the mother of this man, that he is mentally unstable? Sounds like between his military stories and his two kidneys removed story, that he's a compulsive liar and could have more mental issues on top of that.  Even if he hasn't served on Active Duty, and only served in the National Guard, he is entitled to treatment through the system.

LL


----------



## Dame (Jul 17, 2011)

LL, that could get her into some serious hot water at work. HIPAA laws prevent either Rangermom or even the DB's own mom from discussing his medical/psych issues without permission from the DB himself.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 17, 2011)

Dame, I have no clue how HIPAA laws became an issue in this discussion.  I realize and I'm sure Rangermom realizes we're not talking a definitive diagnosis here, we just discussing the possibility that this gentleman needs help.

Rangermom, I'm thinking if the Mom doesn't know already, she needs to know her son is acting strangely and there is possibly something wrong with this guy and maybe the Mom could steer this man into getting help.  I'm not attempting to diagnose or anything like that.  Just trying to the guy some help.  Don't know if this is the norm for this guy, ie, he's been that way all his life, or this is recent behavior.

LL


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 17, 2011)

Tell him, "that's nothing, I had two lungs removed" and see what he says ;)


----------



## Rangermom (Jul 17, 2011)

According to people that have known him since school days this is normal behavior for him. He is simply a chronic liar.


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 17, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> So if that is his helmet the rest of him is embedded in the ground? :confused::eek:





mike_cos said:


> oh yeah.. he is a sniper... he wears a new kind of ghillie suit called "vegetables".. very realistic


he uses a new secret weapon...


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Rangermom said:


> According to people that have known him since school days this is normal behavior for him. He is simply a chronic liar.



Then why are you getting so upset by him?

LL


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 18, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> Then why are you getting so upset by him?
> 
> LL



Yep; poser outed, time to move on to the next one.


----------



## Rangermom (Jul 22, 2011)

A while back I decide not to let this POS get under my skin. Just sit back and enjoy him make an ass out of himself (and help him do so any chance I got). However in the last week he has crossed some lines that offend the hell out of me. I am not a Veteran therefore don't feel that I have the right to express my extreme outrage on behalf of you all. However, I am the mother,sister,daughter,niece of Veterans. He is sporting new decals in the back window of his truck. These decals are as follows- 101st patch,HALO Wings,EIB, Calvary Swords, Jumpmaster wings, Airborne. When I saw this a couple days ago I tamped down the urge to remove them myself (Wrote it off as stupid shit).
Today he strolls into the store wearing woodland BDU's with a color 101st patch, EIB, NO rank, patrol cap (indoors). I asked why he was dressed that way. He says he is on his Reserve Duty week (full beard and uncut hair). I asked why he was not wearing rank. He replies "We are not allowed to display rank in public anymore because of the terrorist threat" Me- "Don't you have to shave for drill?" "SF doesn't shave so they can blend with the locals"  I exploded. "Are you fucking kidding me?? How gullible do you think everyone is? I hope a Vet stomps your lying guts in the dirt!"  He smirks and says"Well, I gotta get back to base since I got a jump to teach" And calmly walks out the door. This dude is certifiable! Any thoughts? Should I keep trying to ignore him or just SSS (shoot,shovel,shut up) (joking).  I did send him an invite to SS that he did not accept.


----------



## Headshot (Jul 22, 2011)

I've got a wooden leg with a real foot.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 22, 2011)

Rangermom said:


> A while back I decide not to let this POS get under my skin. Just sit back and enjoy him make an ass out of himself (and help him do so any chance I got). However in the last week he has crossed some lines that offend the hell out of me. I am not a Veteran therefore don't feel that I have the right to express my extreme outrage on behalf of you all. However, I am the mother,sister,daughter,niece of Veterans. He is sporting new decals in the back window of his truck. These decals are as follows- 101st patch,HALO Wings,EIB, Calvary Swords, Jumpmaster wings, Airborne. When I saw this a couple days ago I tamped down the urge to remove them myself (Wrote it off as stupid shit).
> Today he strolls into the store wearing woodland BDU's with a color 101st patch, EIB, NO rank, patrol cap (indoors). I asked why he was dressed that way. He says he is on his Reserve Duty week (full beard and uncut hair). I asked why he was not wearing rank. He replies "We are not allowed to display rank in public anymore because of the terrorist threat" Me- "Don't you have to shave for drill?" "SF doesn't shave so they can blend with the locals" I exploded. "Are you fucking kidding me?? How gullible do you think everyone is? I hope a Vet stomps your lying guts in the dirt!" He smirks and says"Well, I gotta get back to base since I got a jump to teach" And calmly walks out the door. This dude is certifiable! Any thoughts? Should I keep trying to ignore him or just SSS (shoot,shovel,shut up) (joking). I did send him an invite to SS that he did not accept.



Stab him in the left / not right, left carotid artery and watch him hemmorage on the ground while you dangle quick clot in his face. Is that too extreme?

F.M.


----------



## Rangermom (Jul 22, 2011)

Still thinking along the lines of an old Montana law that is still technically on the books... "Needed Killing Law". Back during the wild years Montana enacted the "Needed Killing law" that merely required at least two witnesses that could verify -"Yep he needed killin'. It is still technically an active law here. Just trying to find the right loopholes to use it with no repercussions to myself! Other than that it seems the old reliable Triple S may be an option.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 22, 2011)

:) there's no need for violence, belittling him is so much more entertaining.

Take a picture of him in his regalia and one of the back of his vehicle (without the license plate) and post them up here.  I'm not sure what the deal is on the Stolen Valor Act but the least we can do is make fun of him here on the site, and maybe send a well-worded expose to your local paper.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 22, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> :) there's no need for violence, belittling him is so much more entertaining.
> 
> Take a picture of him in his regalia and one of the back of his vehicle (without the license plate) and post them up here. I'm not sure what the deal is on the Stolen Valor Act but the least we can do is make fun of him here on the site, and *maybe send a well-worded expose to your local paper.*



Ya know what?  We gots us an ossifer who actually has GOOD ideas!

LL


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 22, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> Ya know what? We gots us an ossifer who actually has GOOD ideas!
> 
> LL



Clearly you've mistaken me for someone else.  Remember, I merely surround myself with smart NCOs (preferably 18Ds but hey I'm not picky) and the occasional really sharp E4, and then take credit for their ideas.


----------



## Rangermom (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... =1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... =1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... =1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... =1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... =1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... =1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... =1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 1008127539


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I saw the Loch Ness Monster in the background of the first pic.  It was either Nessie..or  Baby Jesus.  :-/


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, those are some really crappy pictures, like something I took with a 110 camera back in the 1980's.  It's really hard to tell, but the "Krygystan convoy" picture looks like there's a blank adapter on the .50 cal in the front vehicle, in which case I would sincerely doubt that it was taken on an operational assignment.  Then again, it's so blurry that it could be a Mk-19 :confused:


----------



## nightsta1ker (Aug 6, 2011)

If he ever was in the SOF community, he sure missed the "Quiet Professionals" part.


----------



## is friday (Aug 6, 2011)

Man... he must he such low self-esteem.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 6, 2011)

In the 4th pic down..... did we still have M551's in service in 2007?  I thought they were all done by 2003......


----------



## Rangermom (Aug 7, 2011)

Please feel free to send him messages on his FB. So far he has ignored my suggestions to apologise and remove the decals as well as STFU about things he has never done.


----------



## nightsta1ker (Aug 7, 2011)

If you look at MY Facebook page, you will not find any reference to my 160th career.  I also have many many friends who are in the unit, or other SOF units, and you will not find any reference to their military status or unit either.  Anyone who puts that crap on Facebook is a poser, and everyone knows it.  Let him wallow in his stupidity.  One of these days it will catch up with him.  He's not hurting anyone but himself.   I know it burns you to see it and hear about it on a daily basis, but you shouldn't let it bother you.  If you _really_ want to confront him about his service history, challenge him to bring in a copy of his DD214.  It will tell you everything he ever did, everywhere he ever deployed, every award he ever received, his active duty status, his type of discharge and reason for discharge, everything.  If he doesn't produce, make a public statement that he's full of shit unless he proves otherwise and leave it at that.


----------



## Rangermom (Aug 10, 2011)

*Message body*

At 11:42 PM 8/8/2011, you wrote: (to POWNetwork)

Hey everyone! Check out the definition of a Poser!http://www.facebook.com/jtripi1 He also claims 2nd Pathfinders, 2nd SF Group, 5th Ranger Battalion, HALO, 160th Nightstalkers, AF ParaRescue,Cavalry,Jumpmaster,101st AB, Ranger School Distinguished Grad (but can't remember Class Dates) Befriend him and tell him how impressed you are with his 'service'. BTW has served as a DSG Montana Army Guard. He is not proud of his contribution like he should be so he lies to anyone who will listen.​ 
Will get this started and send for his records......and get him posted.

Rangers lead the way.

Mary

Mary and Chuck Schantag
www.pownetwork.org


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 10, 2011)

Rangermom said:


> *Message body*
> 
> At 11:42 PM 8/8/2011, you wrote: (to POWNetwork)
> 
> ...


 



*The page you requested was not found.*


You may have clicked an expired link or mistyped the address. Some web addresses are case sensitive.


Return home

Go back to the previous page


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 13, 2011)

narrowed down some 'claimed' units in his 'older posts' on FB.

Have at him!!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Yep; poser outed, time to move on to the next one.


This guy sure has gotten a lot of thread time here.........

RF 1


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm trying to feed the rope to a guy who claims membership in the "Budwieser Society", enough so he can hang himself. Claims to have been a drinking buddy of Mr Luttrell.   aaahhhh what a tangled web we weave . . .


----------



## Rangermom (Aug 14, 2011)

Jeremy Tripi
*I might be called soft after this but we need to stop all this fighting around the world trust me I've been in some of the worst from somila to Bosnia.*







May 16 at 8:36pm via Facebook Mobile



Jeremy Tripi likes this.


----------



## Rangermom (Aug 14, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> *The page you requested was not found.*
> 
> You may have clicked an expired link or mistyped the address. Some web addresses are case sensitive.
> 
> ...



Link is working for me. But I mainly posted to share that POWNetwork is looking into him now too.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 14, 2011)

You should just walk up to him and give him a good swift kick in the nuts and be done with it.


----------



## Rangermom (Aug 21, 2011)

Sent him this message after Warrior Creed ( a local MC that is made up of Veterans confronted him):
You cannot say that you were not warned.I told you ten years ago to stop telling lies and yet you continued to embellish your bullshit. I warned you again a few months ago to put a stop to it or I would expose you for the liar that you are. You again ignored me and continued to lie. Now you have lost friends and yet you continue to lie. Curse me and call me names all you want but it does not change the fact that you are a perpetual liar. Threaten me harm again and you will see how many friends and family I truly have. YOU are in the wrong here. Do not blame me for being the one to call you out. It was bound to happen. If you come at me with intent to harm it will end very badly for you. Just a friendly heads up for the next time you say " I am gonna take that bitch out!" You will be on the losing end of that. Apologise to the warriors whose blood surf you have ridden long enough and maybe come clean to your ex friends who may forgive you. Do it now. Your National debut is coming very soon. Stolen Valor is a SERIOUS OFFENSE. Ball is in your court. I will not stop until you apologise or provide a DD214 to support your claims of units and medals. Last chance stud.


----------



## Rangermom (Aug 13, 2012)

Victory! POWNetwork finally nailed him.
http://www.fakewarriors.org/pownet.secure/tripi_jeremy_a_nprc.pdf

Look for : Tripi, Jeremy. They posted his records and added him tho the poser list.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 14, 2012)

Great job RM!


----------

